# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  AKT:n kuljetusalan lakko & Tampereen joukkoliikenteen linjat 7, 10, 15 ja 27

## K V

> Nämä bussilinjat loppuvat Tampereella, jos lakko alkaa!
> 26.02.2010 15:05
> 
> 
> Jos AKT:n kuljetusalan lakko alkaa, se pysäyttää ensi viikolla myös osan Tampereen kaupungin sisäisestä bussiliikenteestä.
> 
> Työtaistelu koskee kilpailutettuja, yksityisten liikennöitsijöiden liikennöimiä linjoja. Lakon aikana sinisten bussien linjat 7, 10, 15 ja 27 eivät liikennöi. Myös osa Teiskon vuoroista jää lakon alkaessa liikennöimättä.
> 
> Linja 2 liikennöidään lauantain aikataulun mukaisesti. Muut linjat (TKL, Atro Vuolle) liikennöivät aikataulujen mukaisesti.
> ...


http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Paikalli...s-lakko-alkaa!

----------

